
How the Gut Microbiome Could Provide a New Tool to Treat Autism - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/how-gut-microbiome-could-provide-new-tool-treat-autism-180972416/
======
PaulHoule
Off the cuff I am skeptical about this, because of the connection with

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Wakefield](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Wakefield)

Autism is a "developmental disability" where your brain develops differently
from other people. There is not going to be some treatment that hits your
brain and suddenly makes you normal -- because your brain developed on a
different trajectory.

Also these days it is fashionable to say poop transplants are a treatment for
everything, just like every disease is caused by "inflammation". Let's see how
that is working out:

[https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/killer-poop-fecal-
tr...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/06/killer-poop-fecal-transplant-
patients-death-prompts-fda-to-push-out-warning/)

